# Congrats to 17yr old Nick Emmert, Aka " Wonder Boy"



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

That is a true statement . Nick is a great young man and is fun to shoot with and only has good things to come!!


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea it's a shame he got beat by a couple buddies shooting together, I hope they change some rules next year in the armature classes, it's not right the things that go on! He is def a good kid and is going to go far if he keeps at it.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

Who won the overall? What happened to that 20some point lead the two top dogs had?


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

Well they both shot way down, Gargasz shot 21 down but I think he still won overall by 2pts. not positive on that though.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

Way down? I thought they were super shooters that don't cheat or anything. They done the same thing last year, shoot up at first two then way down in peers. Sure sounds fishy to me. Ranges are a little tougher when you shoot your bow and not your pencil. Congrats to Emmart for getting 2nd overall though. Im sure he really did win it in reality.


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea there's a ton of people that think the same thing... Fishy it is!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job nick ,great shooting all year nothing to hang your head about it is sad if it did happen that way it would be a hell of away to lose it


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

SWAG said:


> Way down? I thought they were super shooters that don't cheat or anything. They done the same thing last year, shoot up at first two then way down in peers. Sure sounds fishy to me. Ranges are a little tougher when you shoot your bow and not your pencil. Congrats to Emmart for getting 2nd overall though. Im sure he really did win it in reality.


Wow brand new to this site and you seem to know it all. Got any proof of this supposed "cheating" ? These guys have been shooting and winning IBO events for over 10 years. Once you have concrete proff speak away. Until then it is just YOUR opinion.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

foamslayer20 said:


> Wow brand new to this site and you seem to know it all. Got any proof of this supposed "cheating" ? These guys have been shooting and winning IBO events for over 10 years. Once you have concrete proff speak away. Until then it is just YOUR opinion.


That is about the only freedom that we as Americans still have is freedom of speech. So therefore I can express my opinions anytime I feel the urge. Did you not read post #3 or #7? Number 7 says there is a ton (meaning lots) of people that think the same thing. I am not the only one who feels this way. I know people can have a bad day. But two years in a row these guys shoot lights out at the first two, then when they get peered they shoot in the 70's. Until you guys quit being oblivious to the fact that people do cheat in the wonderful IBO, it is going to continue to happen. I also realize that peer groups does put more pressure on a lot of shooters but shooters that shoot like that at the first two and then drop 45 points from your previous shoot is not going to happen to truly honest good shooters. You ever seen Levi shoot 45 points below his previous score? And by the way, I did run into a guy at Marengo that shot with one of them in the World in recent years and he said that he would lay his house on it that the guy would do whatever he had to do to be at the top and he wasnt talking about practicing in the yard or judging yardage.


----------



## foamslayer20 (May 2, 2012)

SWAG said:


> That is about the only freedom that we as Americans still have is freedom of speech. So therefore I can express my opinions anytime I feel the urge. Did you not read post #3 or #7? Number 7 says there is a ton (meaning lots) of people that think the same thing. I am not the only one who feels this way. I know people can have a bad day. But two years in a row these guys shoot lights out at the first two, then when they get peered they shoot in the 70's. Until you guys quit being oblivious to the fact that people do cheat in the wonderful IBO, it is going to continue to happen. I also realize that peer groups does put more pressure on a lot of shooters but shooters that shoot like that at the first two and then drop 45 points from your previous shoot is not going to happen to truly honest good shooters. You ever seen Levi shoot 45 points below his previous score? And by the way, I did run into a guy at Marengo that shot with one of them in the World in recent years and he said that he would lay his house on it that the guy would do whatever he had to do to be at the top and he wasnt talking about practicing in the yard or judging yardage.


Have you saw any of them shoot personnally? I have shot with all of these guys and they can shoot. Tell me if I'm wrong but you don't shoot in groups at the indoor worlds and they have won that. Isn't the IBO championship a peer group? As far as this guy you ran into at Marengo. Did he witness any supposed cheating? Putting Levi into the mix makes no sense at all. What does a professional that has been winning every tournament have to do with MBO shooters lol. Why is not shooting like that an issue. Nathan Dorsey had 2 firsts and a third in the Southern Triple Crown. In Indiana he placed 20th and at Erie 55th and won Marengo so let me guess according to you he must be cheating also because his Erie score was 377 and he shot a 409.......So until you have concrete proof like I said before it is just YOUR and a bunch of other peoples opinions.


----------



## SWAG (Jul 15, 2012)

foamslayer20 said:


> Have you saw any of them shoot personnally? I have shot with all of these guys and they can shoot. Tell me if I'm wrong but you don't shoot in groups at the indoor worlds and they have won that. Isn't the IBO championship a peer group? As far as this guy you ran into at Marengo. Did he witness any supposed cheating? Putting Levi into the mix makes no sense at all. What does a professional that has been winning every tournament have to do with MBO shooters lol. Why is not shooting like that an issue. Nathan Dorsey had 2 firsts and a third in the Southern Triple Crown. In Indiana he placed 20th and at Erie 55th and won Marengo so let me guess according to you he must be cheating also because his Erie score was 377 and he shot a 409.......So until you have concrete proof like I said before it is just YOUR and a bunch of other peoples opinions.


Thats what everyone says is that they can shoot. But, how two years in a row do you shoot like they did at first two then shoot in the 70s when you get peered. As far as the guy at Marengo, he told me that some scores were counted that shouldn't have been counted but when its 3 to 1 in your group, what do you do. Why are you giving me so much grief when a lot of people think the same thing. Heck, I am not the only one on THIS THREAD that thinks that.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

i shot with Nick in Bedford the kid pissed me off.





because he shot so well congrats Nick your a great guy don't change brother


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know him or haven't even seen him for that matter but know a guy that also shot with him at Bedford and said he was the real deal.


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah he pissed you off because he is 17 and makes it look to easy!! Deal with it he won't be inbo for to long unlike others who drop from pro to MVP.


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

here we go again, with all the whinning and crying.........I've been shooting these tournaments for over 20 years now and I've never heard or seen so much bashing and accusing in my life as the people on this site. You mark my words, this site is going to be the downfall of this sport. Each year the numbers decline at these tournaments and with all the negative attitudes on here I bet they will decline even more. The one thing that makes me laugh about all the bashers is that they don't know me or any of the others they are talking about. I would never put someone down that I didn't know. I'm not making any excuses but, for me I had a terrible time even seeing some of the targets, they were so dark. Anyone that shot our ranges knows what I'm talking about. I had some bad shots, but it's hard to hit something when you can't see it........right? Nick, shot great for those conditions, I guess it helps to have young eyes.....and no lens. What's even more impressive is the score Nate shot, great shootin' Nate!!! 
So you guys have at it, bashing me and a few others on here, that's fine...........I'm going fishing!!!!!


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

Ok southpaw this is my last post, we all know the two of you can shoot its the fact that you put yourself in this situation. I shot the same course you shot there were 6 targets from light to dark , i don't think you dropped 20 some points there and yes Nate shot his ass off. I only posted on here to congratulate nick but you must be really concerned about it!


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry I meant 8 targets


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

how would you feel, if someone called you out on here........no matter what I say there's always going to be doubt in people's mind now thanks to some hater's on here, but that's alright...... I know the truth and I can sleep well at night. So believe what you want.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

southpaw3d said:


> here we go again, with all the whinning and crying.........I've been shooting these tournaments for over 20 years now and I've never heard or seen so much bashing and accusing in my life as the people on this site. You mark my words, this site is going to be the downfall of this sport. Each year the numbers decline at these tournaments and with all the negative attitudes on here I bet they will decline even more. The one thing that makes me laugh about all the bashers is that they don't know me or any of the others they are talking about. I would never put someone down that I didn't know. I'm not making any excuses but, for me I had a terrible time even seeing some of the targets, they were so dark. Anyone that shot our ranges knows what I'm talking about. I had some bad shots, but it's hard to hit something when you can't see it........right? Nick, shot great for those conditions, I guess it helps to have young eyes.....and no lens. What's even more impressive is the score Nate shot, great shootin' Nate!!!
> So you guys have at it, bashing me and a few others on here, that's fine...........I'm going fishing!!!!!


  VERY WELL SAID:thumbs_up


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree I don't think you were cheating and yes I would be upset to but don't feed on it and don't make excuses for shooting a lower score just move on. Just split your group up next year.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Get the post back to why it was started. Great job Nick. See you at worlds.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

NC100Kurt said:


> Get the post back to why it was started. Great job Nick. See you at worlds.


That would be a lot easier if the op had just congratulated the young man without throwing out the controversial implications!! I say congrats to him and Mr. Gargaz!! I also shot those courses, I was in the top peer group in MBR and I we all shot our lowest score of the year. Does this mean we all cheated to get there? JW


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Only on At, your a cheater if you win or loose, *congrats Joe *you deserve to be on the podium. *Congrats Nick *your future looks real bright keep shooting and if you ever get to where others look like cheaters just pick up your game than you won't need a forum. Most guys that feel the need to prosecute others on a forum just are not good enough to compete with them. Placing 2nd to Joe Gargaz is no small feat it should an honor to stand next to him he's a great hunter, archer, father, husband and loyal to his friends...


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Well said Joe.Maybe if some people spent more time with their bow and less time talking about other people they could win.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

And as stated before maybe we could build this sport instead of continously tearing it down.


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

Here we go again i thought this bs was over, lets keep talking about their character and how upstanding everyone is, the first thing i remember hearing about joe is dropping from pro to mbo so he could shoot an alpine for the 2000 contingency, yeah that is someone i want to look up to , im sure nick is going to progress in the sport and hopefully i can compete at there level that is my goal but i wouldnt put myself in that situation!!!! so lets drop it we are kicking a dead dog!!!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

You guys should just go bowhunting and quit wasting money shooting 3d. Nobody is going to get rich from shooting 3d as long as Levi is in the game. I use to practice my butt off for years and now have a shoulder that is worthless from shooting 3d so much. Good luck to you all and quit your complaining.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

I was in the second group in mbr. Shot my lowest score ever in an IBO shoot. Wasnt because of pressure or the course. My bow got wet for the very first time and it went haywire. Never had a bow react to getting wet like this one did. It was a string/cable taking on water issue and after it stopped raining and started drying out in slow started to drift back to normal. Its part of the game for archery is a game of ups and downs.


----------



## hoyt1414 (Feb 10, 2009)

great job nick.. and as far as ppl cheating i know if someone called me out id prove them wrong just break the group of freinds up and prove ur talent thats wat i would do...but being called a cheater is the price u pay at being at the top look how many things have changed on pro courses cuz levi and hes still winning lol


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats Nick and thanks for representing DCAP so well , Ive seen you mature over the past 5 yrs of being on my staff and I am very proud of you.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I bet around 90 percent of the shooters that shot mbo in beford and erie shot with someone they knew. The ibo messed up when they QUIT making people shoot in peer groups at the second shoot insted of the last,and it was just more than the top 10 shooters in them. This happened along time ago.


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

Excellent job nick and congrats. I wish i had the time to shoot the NTC but dont. See everyone at worlds and good luck to all.


----------

